# My pride and shame...



## YOOTOPiA (Mar 21, 2006)

Shadow Palettes

Highlighters: Sugar White, Crystal Avalanche, Vellum, Mylar, Dazzlelight, Phloof, Llama, Brule, Shroom, Vapour, Sunday Best, Goldbit, Steep, Naked Lunch, Wishful

Pinks: Seedy Pearl, Taupeless, Pink Freeze, Hush, Sweet Lust, Romantique, Swish, Girlie, Rose, Da Bling, Angel Cake, Pink Venus, Sushi Flower

Magentas: Pushup Pink, Red Violet, Creme de Violet, Lavendar Sky, Stars n Rockets, Melton Mauve, Leisuretime, Cranberry, hepcat, Plum Dressing, Nocturnell, Sketch, Crimsonette, Beauty Marked

Plums:
Mink Pink, Slip Pink, Banshee, Velour, Quarry, Haux, Crystal, Idol Eyes, Dove Feather, Flirty Number, Trax, Star Violet, Shale, Blackberry, Fake

Khaki/Olives: Prismique, Filament, Vex, Casa Blanca, Nylon, Spring Up, 
Oceanique, Charmer, Olive Groove, Sub Green, Green Gamin, Sumptuous Olive, Green Smoke, Fiction, Club

Greens: Lustre Leaf, Metamorph, Juxt, Silly Goose, Overgrown, Lucky Green, Bitter, Lime, Guacamole, Sprout, Velvet Moss, Humid, Swimming, De Menthe, Femme Noir

Teals: Wonderfull, Brill, Surreal, Aqua, Hipnotique, Meadowland, Peridot, Aquadisiac, Teal Blue, Steamy, Prose n Fancy, Meadow, Zonk Bleu, Shimmermoss, Blue Absinthe

Aqua: Sky Blue, Jewel Blue, Ingenue Blue, Dark Teal, Plumage, Electric Eel, Freshwater, Deep Truth, Melody

Blue: Early Morning, Chill Blue, Moon's Reflection, Tilt, Electro Sky, Felt Blue, Cobalt, Midnight Blue, Flashtrack, Stroke of Midnight, Contrast, Blu Noir

Purple: Digit, Li"Lily, Iris Print, Beautiful Iris, Plum, Little Minx, Satellite Dreams, Purple Haze, Parfait Amour, Au Contraire, Mystical Mist, Smut, Intoxicate, Shadowy Lady

Gray: Forgery, Fineshine, Electra, Venus, Scene, Moth Brown, Silver Ring, Anti-Establisment, Nighttrain, Knight Divine, Print, Greystone, Black Tied, Carbon

Yellow/Orange: Jamsine, Glare, Gorgeous Gold, Canaray Yellow, Chrome Yellow, Goldenrod, Goldmine, Juiced, Burnt Orange, Motif, Orange Tangent, Sunsplosion, Rule, Orange, Red Brick

Peach: Samoa Silk, Gleam, Say Yeah, Love Bud, Sweeten Up, Coral, Paradisco, D'Bohemia, Expensive Pink, Mythology, Falling Star, Shag, Antiqued, Gladabout, Coppering

Nude: Retrospeck, Ricepaper, Bagatelle, Bamboo, Arena, Flipside, Soft Brown, Honey Lust, All That Glitters, Honesty, Kid, Wedge, Symmetry

Red Brown: Sable, Sensualize, Mulch, Brown Down, Folie, Twinks, Swiss Chocolate, Agate, Embark, Espresso, Rummy, Mystery

Gray Brown: Truce, Mineralism, Botanical, Omega, Patina, Satin Taupe, Coquette, Charcoal Brown, Behold, Bark, Brun

Bronze: Soba, Cork, Woodwinked, Tempting, Ochre, Romp, Casino, Amber Lights, Texture, Saddle, Bronze, Snappy

Quads: Chromezone 1 2 3, Colour Scheme 1 3, Diana 1 2, Beau, Free to Be, Inventive, Tempt Me, Tease Me, Denim Dish 2, Sweet Tea, Perverted Pearl, Budouir Hues, Laze, Thunder, Liza AM, Flowering

Blush Palettes

Creme Blush: Lady Blush, Sweet William, Blossoming, Brit Wit, Summer Lily, Hunger Red, Chereche

Peach: Springsheen, Margin, Prism, Sincere, Coppertone, Peachtwist

Pink: Tenderling, Mocha, Pinch O Peach, Fleur Power, Peachykeen, Dollymix

Plum/red: Blushbaby, Slave to Love, Plum Foolery, Flirt n Tease, Loverush, Fever, Frankly Scarlet

Highlight: Shy Angel, Shimmersweet, Cubic, Buff, Coygril, Honour

CCBs: Slick, Pearl, Improper Copper, Fabulush, Fuschia Perfect, Greensmoke, Plumed Violet

Full Size Pigments: Pink Opal, Lovely Lily, Goldenaire, Fairylite, Fuchsia, Melon, Blue, Deep Blue Green, Deep Purple, Chartreuse, Green Brown, Grape, Ruby Red, Acid Orange, Bright Coral, Forrest Green, Teal, Chocolate Brown, Old Gold, Kitchmas, White Gold, Deckchair, Gold Metal, Rose Gold Metal, Silver Metal, Copper Metal, Platinum Metal, Emerald Green, Kelly Green, Naval Blue, Bright Fuchsia, Vanilla, Dark Soul, Naval Blue, Blue Storm, Cornflower, Coco, Coco Beach, Pink Bronze, Maroon, Steel Blue, Provence, Golden Olive, Frost, Copper Sparkle, Pink Pearl, Electric Coral, Silver Fog

Shadestick: Sea Me, Shimmermint, Crimsonaire, Sharkskin, Silver Bleu, Royal Hue, Taupographic, Mango Mix, Blurberry, Corn, Overcast, Fresh Cement, Shimmersand, Cedar Rose, Gentil Lentil, Penny, Gracious Me

Paint: Art Jam, Untitled, Chartru, Mauvism, Blueboy, Hot n Sour, Bamboom, Canton Candy, Brown, Graphito, Tint-o-retto, Tan Ray, Baselight, Flammable, Pixel, Structural Brown, Bare Canvas, Shimma, Existential

Cheekhue: Get Surreal

Fluidline: Blacktrack, Dip Down, Shade, Sweet Sage, Iris Eyes, Royal Wink, Silverstroke, Brassy, Macroviolet, Rich Ground, Blue Peep, Non-Conformist

Powerpoint: Engraved, Bountiful Brown, Forever Green, Lilacky

Face: Moistureblend NC30, Studio Tech NC30, Studio Fix C4, Blot Powder Medium, Loose Blot Medium, Studio Fix Liquid NC30, Studio Fix NC35, Select Tint NC40

Concealor: Moistureblend NW25, Touch up Stick NW25, Studio Lights Sand

Mineralize Skinfinish: Porcelain Pink, Stereo Rose, So Ceylon, Shimpagne, Petticoat, Naked You, Gold Deposit, Metal Rock, New Vegas, Pleasureflush

Lip Pencil: Whirl, Mahogany, Soar, Sublime Culture, Beurre

Lipstick: High Tea, Twig, Sandy B, Odyssey, Plum Dandy, Up the Amy, Fast Play, Half n Half, Birds of a Feather, Hug Me, Mauvellous, Hotsotch, Sophisto, Teddy Babe, Overtly Plum, Bare Venus, Dubbonet, Cosmo, Syrup, La Di Bra, Lingerie, Body Suit, Push Up Plum, Pink Maribou, La Mode, Tassle, Fine n Dandy, Forever Young, Strawberry Blonde, Sharp Beige, A Rose, Bourbon, Awken, Plant a Kiss, Poppy Hop, Culturebloom, Fresh Buzz, Florabundi, New York Apple, Fresh Moroccan, Amourous, O, Sweetie, Berry Boost, Liza Red, Full Bodied, Russian Red, Entwined

Lip/Lustreglass: Love Child, Viva Glam V, Entice, Zazoom, Sizzle Peach, C Thru, Oyster Girl, Pop Mode, Oh Baby, Enchantress, Darjeeling, Spirited, Moonstone, Lychee Luxe, Pink Poodle, Fleur De LIght, Dreamy, Cultured, Bow Belle, Of Corset, Negligee, Bare Fetish, Fine China, Pink Grapefruit, Rayothon, Elegant Peach, Dusk, Mauro, Sable, Budding, Trance Plant, Flowerosophy, Petal Pusher, Russian Red, Venetian, Little Vi, Spring Bean, Damzel

Chromeglass: Prize Shine, Auto de Femme, Hot Chrome, Already Fab, Pinkocrasy, Technobeet, Metalphysical, Uberpeach, Sunmetal, Show Coral, Chromaliving, Tanchromatique

Laquer: Ignite, Pink Velvet, Fanplastico, Mischievous, Babied, Veneer, Acrylicka

Gelee: Lubelu, Glosspitality, Dewy Jube, Jelly Babe

Pics Coming Soon! How I wish I could get a discount =(


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Mar 21, 2006)

Holy crapo... thats one helluva collection you got there!!! You have to post pics so everyone can drool over your pretty pics...


----------



## theleopardcake (Mar 21, 2006)

omg all those goodies and not one fotd! post away girl you have amazing products!!!


----------



## star1692 (Mar 21, 2006)

omg girl that is amazing!!!


----------



## Pushpa (Mar 21, 2006)

lmao your shame

wowza's


----------



## LuvBeMac (Mar 21, 2006)

nothing to shame..so numerous!


----------



## beautenoir (Mar 21, 2006)

I'm more ashamed at how jealous I am...amazing collection!!!


----------



## XoXo (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## AriannaErin (Mar 22, 2006)

Holy... man.. that's nuts! I can't believe all the pallettes you have. wow. actually read each of those things.. you have a lot of stuff. so jealous can't wait for pics


----------



## anuy (Mar 22, 2006)

oh my gooooood!

like 17 eyeshadow palettes. and more. omg!


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 23, 2006)

nice!


----------



## allan_willb (Mar 23, 2006)

wooow i want pics!


----------



## bottleblack (Mar 23, 2006)

wow. that's awesome. please please please post pics of your collection and how you store it all!


----------



## mspixieears (Mar 24, 2006)

Wow! I love the way you grouped them by colour - the e/s that is. What a fantastic collection!


----------



## stefunnie (Mar 25, 2006)

dangggg!!.. nice collection!!


----------



## Mirtilla (Mar 26, 2006)

Great collection!!!!! Please post a pic


----------



## MacVirgin (Nov 18, 2006)

wow! that's a lot of stuff!


----------



## labwom (Nov 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cookie_monsta2504* 

 
_Holy crapo... thats one helluva collection you got there!!! You have to post pics so everyone can drool over your pretty pics..._

 
Serious... I would LOVE to see pics of your lipsticks!


----------



## Gemstone (May 9, 2007)

What does Shimmersweet look like? I found a light pink pigment on ebay that was described as Shimmersweet. Is there such a thing (sometimes MAC names several products the same way)? Should they have described the Shimmersweet as something other than a pigment (i.e. Highlighter?)? Thanks you all!


----------



## Hilly (May 9, 2007)

dang!!!


----------



## IChooseYOO (Jul 6, 2007)

lol. have i taken advantage of her amazing collection? 


why yes. :]


----------



## TeenageHead77 (Jul 6, 2007)

haha i love the title for this.


----------



## NaturalSister19 (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## jilliandanica (Jul 8, 2007)

Wow! I can't wait to see pics!


----------



## YOOTOPiA (Jul 26, 2007)

wow i haven't been on specktra in a looooong time
cant believe my traincase thread got hit up recently

this was posted in back in march 2006 i have added makeup from almost all the collections up until ballonacy

i wish i kept track... i got kind of out of the mac scene

i never took a picture of my collection
will need to do so as i am planning on selling a good majority of it

please look at the for sale thread soon as i will be parting with my beloved collection

i've been slowly scaling down my collection


----------



## jilliandanica (Jul 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *YOOTOPiA* 

 
_wow i haven't been on specktra in a looooong time
cant believe my traincase thread got hit up recently

this was posted in back in march 2006 i have added makeup from almost all the collections up until ballonacy

i wish i kept track... i got kind of out of the mac scene

i never took a picture of my collection
will need to do so as i am planning on selling a good majority of it

please look at the for sale thread soon as i will be parting with my beloved collection

i've been slowly scaling down my collection_

 
OH MAN! Count me in as a totally interested buyer!


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Sep 1, 2007)

Oh man, I would love to see pictures! Amazing!


----------



## babyso (Aug 19, 2008)

wow I'd love to see pics!


----------



## aimee (Aug 20, 2008)

holy cow and i thought my collection is big...but im getting there someday


----------



## animacani (Oct 19, 2008)

I wanna see pics


----------



## shelavou (Jan 4, 2009)

I really want to see some pictures of all this gorgeous "shame"


----------

